# The collection



## esoo

After having been here a while, I figure I might as well post up a few pics. I figured when I'm forgetting knives that I've had I need someplace to record knives as they come and go






Kaeru 270 Stainless Suji
Kono HD2 210
Devin Thomas 225 AEB-L





Victorinox 8"
Victorinox 6" stiff boning
Misono 195 Swedish Carbon Lefty






Miyabi 90 paring
Tojiro 165 Santoku
Tojiro 165 Nakiri
Mazaki 170 Nakiri

I don't really consider the Tojiros part of my active kit as I never use them. However, my daughter and fiancee absolutely love them, so I can't replace them. I keep them sharp and they keep using them.

Two are for sale at the moment (Mazaki and Misono), but they are in my possession still so they get pictured. One knife inbound to be pictured when it lands.

Things I've sold since I started here:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.

It'll be interesting to see how this changes in a couple of years.


----------



## Qapla'

How did you patinate the Misono?

What made you choose wide-bevels for the sujihiki?


----------



## esoo

Qapla' said:


> How did you patinate the Misono?
> 
> What made you choose wide-bevels for the sujihiki?



Going back the review I did on the Misono:


> A 50/50 mix of 6% vinegar + hottest tap water for 20 minutes, clean the knife, then reheat the solution in the microwave, and two more 20 minute soaks with fresh water cleaning and scrub in between and I've gotten a very dark patina on the knife:


That was done two years ago. The pattern on it now is just was has naturally developed since then. And I don't baby my carbon - it gets used for dinner prep and left until I'm done prepping to get washed, or it gets left until after the meal to be cleaned. I've never seen rust on it.

As for the suji - that is fake wide bevel sandblasting. I like the knife quite a bit, but can't be bothered to polish that out.


----------



## esoo

Updating the sold list as I just sold two more:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back


----------



## esoo

Another update as I realized I'd forgotten another one:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time


----------



## esoo

There was a quick buy/sell that I've forgotten to put on my sold list:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.


----------



## esoo

Last three buys:






Latest update to the sold list:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.


----------



## esoo

Kono Family shot after the addtion of a YS-M and MM:





Going to be changes again in the near future, but figured I'd post it here so I'd have a record.


----------



## tchan001

Devin Thomas 225 AEB-L
Very nice knife.


----------



## esoo

It came, and then it went:





Latest update to the sold list:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.


----------



## esoo

Latest update to the sold list:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.

Current state of the collection:





This excludes the three knives up for sale (Hitohira and Shig santoku/Kono HD2) , one knife inbound (Moritaka 240), and one knife due around March (Dalman Honyaki). The Tojiro santoku and nakiri are the "beaters" on my rack which I don't really consider part of my active collection - I've been told I can't get rid of them as the fiancee and daughter love them.


----------



## esoo

Latest update to the sold list:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking


----------



## esoo

Latest update to the sold list:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replace by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.


----------



## esoo

Latest update to the sold list:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replace by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.

And as I type this, I have orders in for 4 more 210s. I really need to stop at some point.

Really should put a a current pic/list

Edit: it's bad when you can't even remember what you've sold and have to go back and look at your listings to find and add knives.


----------



## esoo

Latest update to the sold list:
ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replace by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.

Really should put a a current pic/list


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

I feel that you may need professional help


----------



## esoo

My fiancee says that I rent knives.....

Knives or therapy. Not sure which is cheaper.


----------



## valdim

DarKHarlequiN said:


> I feel that you may need professional help


I think if he makes some calcs, he may be surprised of the profit and loss account...


----------



## esoo

Current, excluding the suji as it won't fit well on the rack


----------



## esoo

Since I few more were just sold...

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replace by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro Bunka - suprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.


----------



## esoo

As another one went away...

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replace by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.


The current state of affairs (including knives for sale, excluding the family beaters):





JNS Kaeru 270 Suji
ZKramer 250 Carbon
Kono MM B#2 270, 240, 210 gyutos
Kono FM W#1 195 nakiri
Kono HD2 180 petty
Raquin 225 gyuto


----------



## Knivperson

I'm surprised the ZKramer has lasted this long on your rack, @esoo. How come?


----------



## esoo

Knivperson said:


> I'm surprised the ZKramer has lasted this long on your rack, @esoo. How come?



If you look at my sale list, I've actually sold a 10" Carbon and bought it again. I have a bit of a irrational love for the ZKramer. It has never left my rack since I bought it again.

It has a wicked nice distal taper, and the 52100 feels bomb-proof. Biggest knocks against it? Flat grind and a bit too thick behind the edge. I've heard that thinning makes them wicked nice.

But why I like it? It's beast mode.  That slightly too thick edge, bomb-proof 52100 and 300g makes it the go-to knife for stuff I wouldn't do with anything else. Spatch-**** a chicken - done. Slicing thick pork cracklings - done. Cutting super crusty pizza - done. Chopping nuts or chocolate - done.

I use it rarely, but I love it for what it does. The Raquin could probably fit into the same mode, but for half the price the ZKramer is the beast/beater.


----------



## demirtasem

esoo said:


> If you look at my sale list, I've actually sold a 10" Carbon and bought it again. I have a bit of a irrational love for the ZKramer. It has never left my rack since I bought it again.
> 
> It has a wicked nice distal taper, and the 52100 feels bomb-proof. Biggest knocks against it? Flat grind and a bit too thick behind the edge. I've heard that thinning makes them wicked nice.
> 
> But why I like it? It's beast mode. That slightly too thick edge, bomb-proof 52100 and 300g makes it the go-to knife for stuff I wouldn't do with anything else. Spatch-**** a chicken - done. Slicing thick pork cracklings - done. Cutting super crusty pizza - done. Chopping nuts or chocolate - done.
> 
> I use it rarely, but I love it for what it does. The Raquin could probably fit into the same mode, but for half the price the ZKramer is the beast/beater.



I really enjoyed the steel too. Bulletproof. However, handle heavy 318g was not a good fit for me after long shifts. Eventually sold it. I wonder a Shihan 52100 would be a good substitute.


----------



## esoo

demirtasem said:


> I really enjoyed the steel too. Bulletproof. However, handle heavy 318g was not a good fit for me after long shifts. Eventually sold it. I wonder a Shihan 52100 would be a good substitute.



I would suspect the ShiHan would be thinner behind the edge. They do seem to be pretty bulletproof from what I've heard. His work is on my wanted to try list.


----------



## Jville

I take it you really like the mm line. It’s too bad they stopped doing them. They were great knives.


----------



## esoo

Jville said:


> I take it you really like the mm line. It’s too bad they stopped doing them. They were great knives.



I do really like them. I'm going to quote something from that other forum. I think it expresses the MM well:


> They are hard knives to discuss because they do not really merit superlatives, and forums tend to thrive on superlatives. They are not "the best" or "amazing" at hardly anything. What they excel at the most is simply disappearing, which is by far one of the best attributes I feel like a Japanese knife can have. Many people strongly prefer the opposite, however (a knife that really makes itself felt and known in use and on display, such as a Kato). The MMs are just not like that, at all. They are effortless to control, easy to sharpen, hold a good edge, and so on. And the fit and finish is so good that they disappear in the hand with maximal comfort. The only think that really brings attention to them is the lack of food release—as effortless as they are to cut with, you do often have to help a few bits of food off the bladeside from time to time, but that is honestly true of every knife I have every used except maybe a Takeda.
> 
> Anyway, it is hard to really talk up any knife any more—there are just too many good knives out there these days, and Mark sells a lot of them just on his site alone. One thing I can say, however, is that the MM is a good knife, and I do not think "ALL" knives are good, even if a lot of them are. The easiest way to conceive this is what Unsharp says above: the MM is a knife that I can grab for 90% of tasks, whereas a number of my other "excellent" knives really only shine with how they treat the other 10% of tasks. I think this says a lot for these knives.



Maybe one day Ms. Mori will come back and make more knives.


----------



## MowgFace

esoo said:


> As another one went away...
> 
> ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
> ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
> Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
> Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
> Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
> Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
> Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
> Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
> Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
> ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
> Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
> TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
> Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
> CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
> Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
> Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
> Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
> Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
> Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
> Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
> Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
> Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
> Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replace by a Kono MM
> Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
> S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
> Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
> Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
> Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
> Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
> Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
> Kono Madei Sumiiro Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
> Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
> Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
> Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
> 
> 
> The current state of affairs (including knives for sale, excluding the family beaters):
> View attachment 155942
> 
> 
> JNS Kaeru 270 Suji
> ZKramer 250 Carbon
> Kono MM B#2 270, 240, 210 gyutos
> Kono FM W#1 195 nakiri
> Kono HD2 180 petty
> Raquin 225 gyuto



Is it just the picture, or are the Konosuke handle installs crooked?


----------



## esoo

MowgFace said:


> Is it just the picture, or are the Konosuke handle installs crooked?



Just the picture - no issues with the handles at all.


----------



## MowgFace

Great reading about your journey! Anything new on the horizon? Or at least any thing that caught your eye next?


----------



## esoo

I have the Kamon Massdrop 225 coming in at some point. Then there is the Modern Cooking/Fredrik Spare 230 Honyaki from batch 2 that will be made and shipped sometime I think in January. 

Aside from those, there is all sorts of things I find interesting (e.g Shi-han 52100, HSC Z-Wear) that I'd like to go for, but at the moment, there is some household stuff taking priority. Maybe later in 2022 I'll have some budget again to explore the knives that don't seem to be the top interest. For me, it is more a journey to explore the different smith and steels they work with.


----------



## esoo

Reflecting the last two sales.

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replace by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
Kono HD2 180 petty - nice little knife, just not my kind of thing
Kono MM 270 Gyuto B#2 - Great like every MM, just too long for my kitchen.


----------



## esoo

Been delinquent in my updates to the sale list 

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replace by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
Konosuke HD2 180 petty - wicked little knife that just wasn’t for me. Not a petty guy
Konosuke MM B#2 270 - everything great about a MM, just too long for my kitchen. 
Raquin 200 - impulse buy. Sold as I needed the budget more. 
Shigefusa 240 Kasumi gyuto - nice knife, but not quite what I wanted
MCX Spåre 230 26c3 differentially hardened gyuto - sweet knife at a wonderfully price. Too forward balanced. Ordered something else from Fredrik


----------



## Knivperson

It's an impressive list, my friend. What have you actually kept?


----------



## esoo

I have sold what many would keep as a collection. 

The rack currently
Kono MM Blue 2 210 gyuto 
Kono MM Blue 2 240 gyuto 
Kono FM White 1 195 Nakiri 
Raquin 225 gyuto 
Kamon Massdrop 225 gyuto 
ZKramer Carbon 10" chefs
Kaeru SLD 270 suji 

I have a custom on order to replace one knife there.


----------



## Knivperson

esoo said:


> I have sold what many would keep as a collection.
> 
> The rack currently
> Kono MM Blue 2 210 gyuto
> Kono MM Blue 2 240 gyuto
> Kono FM White 1 195 Nakiri
> Raquin 225 gyuto
> Kamon Massdrop 225 gyuto
> ZKramer Carbon 10" chefs
> Kaeru SLD 270 suji
> 
> I have a custom on order to replace one knife there.


Uhh, which one with what?


----------



## esoo

Knivperson said:


> Uhh, which one with what?



Hmmm.... Until the knife reaches me and I see if it can beat the knife it is meant to replace, I'm keeping that info close to my chest.


----------



## Duukt

esoo said:


> Hmmm.... Until the knife reaches me and I see if it can beat the knife it is meant to replace, I'm keeping that info close to my chest.


Surely one of the knives must have surpassed the ZKramer? Any special reason you choose to keep that one?


----------



## esoo

Duukt said:


> Surely one of the knives must have surpassed the ZKramer? Any special reason you choose to keep that one?



I've actually answered that question before in this thread. It's a knife that I'll never sell.



esoo said:


> If you look at my sale list, I've actually sold a 10" Carbon and bought it again. I have a bit of a irrational love for the ZKramer. It has never left my rack since I bought it again.
> 
> It has a wicked nice distal taper, and the 52100 feels bomb-proof. Biggest knocks against it? Flat grind and a bit too thick behind the edge. I've heard that thinning makes them wicked nice.
> 
> But why I like it? It's beast mode. That slightly too thick edge, bomb-proof 52100 and 300g makes it the go-to knife for stuff I wouldn't do with anything else. Spatch-**** a chicken - done. Slicing thick pork cracklings - done. Cutting super crusty pizza - done. Chopping nuts or chocolate - done.
> 
> I use it rarely, but I love it for what it does. The Raquin could probably fit into the same mode, but for half the price the ZKramer is the beast/beater.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Gotta be that Kaeru suji then. It's the only one that's not a true carbon, plus I mean come on, look at the rest of that list.


----------



## Duukt

esoo said:


> I've actually answered that question before in this thread. It's a knife that I'll never sell.


Ah thanks, I had read that comment a while back and forgot it was in this thread. I've been pretty much using my ZKramer the same way for any cutting job that I think might be too much for other edges. I do have Farberware knives for even more risky cuts though.


----------



## esoo

A few more went away...

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use.
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replaced by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro 170 Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
Konosuke HD2 180 petty - wicked little knife that just wasn’t for me. Not a petty guy
Konosuke MM B#2 270 - everything great about a MM, just too long for my kitchen.
Raquin 200 - impulse buy. Sold as I needed the budget more.
Shigefusa 240 Kasumi gyuto - nice knife, but not quite what I wanted
MCX Spåre 230 26c3 differentially hardened gyuto - sweet knife at a wonderfully price. Too forward balanced. Ordered something else from Fredrik
Myojin SG2 240 - Was hoping for a stainless MM and this wasn't quite it.
Takada Blue 1 Suiboku 180 Nakiri - Great litte nakiri, just lighter than I liked in a square blade.


----------



## timebard

esoo said:


> A few more went away...
> 
> Myojin SG2 240 - Was hoping for a stainless MM and this wasn't quite it.



What did you find lacking about the Myojin compared to the MM? I'm enjoying my MM a lot right now and something like it in stainless would be just about perfect as a single gyuto for travel etc.


----------



## esoo

timebard said:


> What did you find lacking about the Myojin compared to the MM? I'm enjoying my MM a lot right now and something like it in stainless would be just about perfect as a single gyuto for travel etc.



The particular SG2 knife that I had was not as thin as my MMs are. All the basics were there (convex at the heel, with a flatter grind at the tip), but it was just thicker than both my MMs. I can't do a decent job of thinning and I wasn't ready to send it out, so I sold it. I've heard that some people's knives that they got were nail flexing, so it does appear that there is variance in the knife you get so you could get a "good" one or one like the one I had.


----------



## esoo

And another went: 

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use. Was afraid to damage the ultra thin tip
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer/tall than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replaced by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro 170 Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
Konosuke HD2 180 petty - wicked little knife that just wasn’t for me. Not a petty guy
Konosuke MM B#2 270 - everything great about a MM, just too long for my kitchen.
Raquin 200 - impulse buy. Sold as I needed the budget more.
Shigefusa 240 Kasumi gyuto - nice knife, but not quite what I wanted
MCX Spåre 230 26c3 differentially hardened gyuto - sweet knife at a wonderfully price. Too forward balanced. Ordered something else from Fredrik
Myojin SG2 240 - Was hoping for a stainless MM and this wasn't quite it.
Takada Blue 1 Suiboku 180 Nakiri - Great litte nakiri, just lighter than I liked in a square blade.
Kamon 225 Massdrop - Excellent built knife. Just something about the balance in hand felt a bit off for me, so sold to have budget for other knives


----------



## esoo

Two more bite the dust:

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use. Was afraid to damage the ultra thin tip
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer/tall than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replaced by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro 170 Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
Konosuke HD2 180 petty - wicked little knife that just wasn’t for me. Not a petty guy
Konosuke MM B#2 270 - everything great about a MM, just too long for my kitchen.
Raquin 200 - impulse buy. Sold as I needed the budget more.
Shigefusa 240 Kasumi gyuto - nice knife, but not quite what I wanted
MCX Spåre 230 26c3 differentially hardened gyuto - sweet knife at a wonderfully price. Too forward balanced. Ordered something else from Fredrik
Myojin SG2 240 - Was hoping for a stainless MM and this wasn't quite it.
Takada Blue 1 Suiboku 180 Nakiri - Great litte nakiri, just lighter than I liked in a square blade.
Kamon 225 Massdrop - Excellent built knife. Just something about the balance in hand felt a bit off for me, so sold to have budget for other knives
ZKramer Damascus Nakiri - Homebutcher sale made me try it. Nice enough, but not enough to keep
JNS Kaeru 270 Stainless Suji - just felt too light in my hands, was never really happy with it.


----------



## esoo

Another one bites the dust:

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use. Was afraid to damage the ultra thin tip
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer/tall than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replaced by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro 170 Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
Konosuke HD2 180 petty - wicked little knife that just wasn’t for me. Not a petty guy
Konosuke MM B#2 270 - everything great about a MM, just too long for my kitchen.
Raquin 200 - impulse buy. Sold as I needed the budget more.
Shigefusa 240 Kasumi gyuto - nice knife, but not quite what I wanted
MCX Spåre 230 26c3 differentially hardened gyuto - sweet knife at a wonderfully price. Too forward balanced. Ordered something else from Fredrik
Myojin SG2 240 - Was hoping for a stainless MM and this wasn't quite it.
Takada Blue 1 Suiboku 180 Nakiri - Great litte nakiri, just lighter than I liked in a square blade.
Kamon 225 Massdrop - Excellent built knife. Just something about the balance in hand felt a bit off for me, so sold to have budget for other knives
ZKramer Damascus Nakiri - Homebutcher sale made me try it. Nice enough, but not enough to keep
JNS Kaeru 270 Stainless Suji - just felt too light in my hands, was never really happy with it.
Takada 210 Gyuto Ginsan Suiboku - stunning knife, just got "one in, one out" hit by a ShiHan.


----------



## JayS20

Always like to see your updated lists and little thoughts about it


----------



## esoo

Another one bites the dust and adding on that happened last year.

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use. Was afraid to damage the ultra thin tip
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer/tall than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replaced by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro 170 Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
Konosuke HD2 180 petty - wicked little knife that just wasn’t for me. Not a petty guy
Konosuke MM B#2 270 - everything great about a MM, just too long for my kitchen.
Raquin 200 - impulse buy. Sold as I needed the budget more.
Shigefusa 240 Kasumi gyuto - nice knife, but not quite what I wanted
MCX Spåre 230 26c3 differentially hardened gyuto - sweet knife at a wonderfully price. Too forward balanced. Ordered something else from Fredrik
Myojin SG2 240 - Was hoping for a stainless MM and this wasn't quite it.
Takada Blue 1 Suiboku 180 Nakiri - Great litte nakiri, just lighter than I liked in a square blade.
Kamon 225 Massdrop - Excellent built knife. Just something about the balance in hand felt a bit off for me, so sold to have budget for other knives
ZKramer Damascus Nakiri - Homebutcher sale made me try it. Nice enough, but not enough to keep
JNS Kaeru 270 Stainless Suji - just felt too light in my hands, was never really happy with it.
Takada 210 Gyuto Ginsan Suiboku - stunning knife, just got "one in, one out" hit by a ShiHan.
TF Denka 165 nakiri: returned to retailer as there was a bend in the blade
Jiro 225 gyuto - returned to vendor before it even shipped. Hadn't realized the weight and knew it's wasn't going to be my thing.


----------



## esoo

Another one bites the dust...

ZKramer Carbon 8" - never felt right in the hand
ZKramer Carbon 10" - because someone asked nicely
Kono GS 240 - too lasery at the length for what I wanted
Kotetsu 180 Bunka - too thin at the edge for general use in my kitchen
Takeda Large NAS Nakiri - too much belly
Kaeru Stainless 210 Gyuto - just needed to make room for other stuff
Miyabi Birchwood 8" Chefs - balance point too far back
Miyabi Black 7" Santoku - wedged really bad, didn't want to try thinning
Zwilling Diplome 8" - balance point too far back
ZKramer Essential 10" - as I regretted selling the ZKramer 10" Carbon (and can't buy one in Canada anymore), tried to relive the experience with this and it just wasn't the same.
Mazaki 170 Nakiri - really nice knife, just the one that finally told me that I'm not really a nakiri guy
TF 150 Nashiji petty - nice knife, but role got replaced by the Victorinox boning knife
Misono 190 Swedish Carbon Lefty - balance point too far back
CCK 1103 - figured I'd focus my technique on gyutos at the time
Kono HD2 240 - after liking the 210 wanted to try - didn't like the balance.
Devin Thomas AEB-L 220 - Beautiful knife, but too much money in one blade for my day to day use. Was afraid to damage the ultra thin tip
Dalman Warikomi 230 - Longer/tall than I wanted, and budget said it had to go.
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 White 2 - Traded. Just like other Konosuke's more.
Konosuke HD2 210 - Traded. Other Konos just exceeded it
Konosuke YS-M 210 - Just pulled the MM off the rack more, and for mental health was cleaning up the collection
Shigefusa Kuro 165 Santoku - was thick and didn't want to try and thin it
Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180 Santoku - handle too big for my liking
Moritaka 240 B#2 Gyuto - bought for a 240, and replaced by a Kono MM
Kagekiyo 240 W#2 K-Tip Gyuto - traded for it, nice enough but just didn't gel with me.
S Tanaka R2 210 Gyuto - obtained in a trade, didn't like the balance of it right out of the box.
Toyama 180 Nakiri - really well put together knife. It lost out to a 230, but it was a close comparison.
Dalman 210 Honyaki - Just a few small things kept this from being a keeper.
Kono 210 Tetsujin - Too much like the MM out of the box, didn't even try a cut.
Muteki 143 Petty - really nicely made knife, just didn't jive with the balance point
Takamura 210 Chromax gyuto - too thin of spine.
Kono Madei Sumiiro 170 Bunka - surprisingly the profile didn't agree with me
Hitohira Togashi Migaki White 1 240 Gyuto - was going to be a bit of a project knife (needed thinning and a new handle) and got bumped by a new knife the next day.
Sabatier Nogent 8" - just decided I wasn't going to use it.
Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto - stunning knife, just needed make budget room.
Konosuke HD2 180 petty - wicked little knife that just wasn’t for me. Not a petty guy
Konosuke MM B#2 270 - everything great about a MM, just too long for my kitchen.
Raquin 200 - impulse buy. Sold as I needed the budget more.
Shigefusa 240 Kasumi gyuto - nice knife, but not quite what I wanted
MCX Spåre 230 26c3 differentially hardened gyuto - sweet knife at a wonderfully price. Too forward balanced. Ordered something else from Fredrik
Myojin SG2 240 - Was hoping for a stainless MM and this wasn't quite it.
Takada Blue 1 Suiboku 180 Nakiri - Great litte nakiri, just lighter than I liked in a square blade.
Kamon 225 Massdrop - Excellent built knife. Just something about the balance in hand felt a bit off for me, so sold to have budget for other knives
ZKramer Damascus Nakiri - Homebutcher sale made me try it. Nice enough, but not enough to keep
JNS Kaeru 270 Stainless Suji - just felt too light in my hands, was never really happy with it.
Takada 210 Gyuto Ginsan Suiboku - stunning knife, just got "one in, one out" hit by a ShiHan.
TF Denka 165 nakiri: returned to retailer as there was a bend in the blade
Jiro 225 gyuto - returned to vendor before it even shipped. Hadn't realized the weight and knew it's wasn't going to be my thing.
Ittetsu Tall Nakiri - baby cleaver in weight but nakiri handle, wanted to use a cleaver grip, but couldnt due to the neck on the handle


----------



## esoo

Haven't done this for a while:


----------



## timebard

esoo said:


> Haven't done this for a while:
> View attachment 206782



What's the middle gyuto? Whatever it is, this is a real nice set!


----------



## esoo

timebard said:


> What's the middle gyuto? Whatever it is, this is a real nice set!



Top to Bottom 
ZKramer 52100 10"
MSicard 52100 185 Nakiri 
Kono MM B#2 210
Kono MM B#2 240
Hitohiro Tanaka/Yohei B#1 Damascus 240
Kono FM W#1 195 Nakiri 
Shihan 200 A2 
MCX Spare 230 ApexUltra 
Raquin 225


----------



## demirtasem

esoo said:


> Top to Bottom
> ZKramer 52100 10"
> MSicard 52100 185 Nakiri
> Kono MM B#2 210
> Kono MM B#2 240
> Hitohiro Tanaka/Yohei B#1 Damascus 240
> Kono FM W#1 195 Nakiri
> Shihan 200 A2
> MCX Spare 230 ApexUltra
> Raquin 225



How would you compare MCX's profile with others like Kono or Hitohiro? I don't know if grinds are close though but curious how they perform on cutting board.


----------



## esoo

demirtasem said:


> How would you compare MCX's profile with others like Kono or Hitohiro? I don't know if grinds are close though but curious how they perform on cutting board.


Due to the way I cut (a mix of just about everything depending on what I'm cutting), I find I'm pretty tolerant of profile. So long as there's a reasonable flat spot with a curve to the tip so I can rock chop I'm good. 

As a result the Spare works nicely for me. Only thing I'd wish is a bit less pointy as I know I'm going to tip it.


----------



## kantdooku

Great collection


----------

